# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  Le refuge Les Gombertins cherche des familles d'accueil (02, 60, 80, 76)

## Carole Élorac

Devenir famille d'accueil pour les Gombertins  :Big Grin:  En quoi ça consiste ?  :Big Grin:  

https://www.facebook.com/notes/les-g...6521171742972/




> Être famille daccueil, cest permettre à des animaux nh dans le besoin de trouver un accueil sécurisé même lorsque nous navons plus de place au sanctuaire.
> 
> Cest prendre soin dun individu, en respectant ses besoins physiques et psychologiques le temps quil.elle trouve sa famille, ou quune place se libère aux Gombertins.
> 
> Nous nous engageons à prendre les soins vétérinaires en charge, nous pouvons également prendre en charge lalimentation et la litière si la famille le demande. 
> 
> La famille devra pouvoir mettre le nouvel arrivant en quarantaine, et devra avoir les structures nécessaires pour son accueil.
> 
> Un contrat sera signé pour chaque nouvel animal accueilli. 
> ...



Le refuge étant complet, le système de familles d'accueil permet de secourir plus d'animaux. Si vous pensez pouvoir devenir FA et que vous habitez soit à proximité de Soissons (02), Laon (02), Amiens (80), Le Tréport (76), ou au maximum Compiègne (60), n'hésitez pas à contacter le refuge ici : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153
ou là : https://www.facebook.com/groups/1214202271969050/

Une pré-visite sera effectuée à votre domicile afin de connaître les conditions d'accueil que vous proposez  :: .

----------


## Carole Élorac

Le refuge étant complet, le système de familles d'accueil permet de secourir plus d'animaux. Si vous pensez pouvoir devenir FA et que vous habitez soit à proximité de Soissons (02), Laon (02), Amiens (80), Le Tréport (76), ou au maximum Compiègne (60), n'hésitez pas à contacter le refuge ici : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153
ou là : https://www.facebook.com/groups/1214202271969050/

Une pré-visite sera effectuée à votre domicile afin de connaître les conditions d'accueil que vous proposez  :: .




> Être famille d’accueil, c’est permettre à des animaux nh dans le besoin de trouver un accueil sécurisé même lorsque nous n’avons plus de place au sanctuaire.
> 
> C’est prendre soin d’un individu, en respectant ses besoins physiques et psychologiques le temps qu’il.elle trouve sa famille, ou qu’une place se libère aux Gombertins.
> 
> Nous nous engageons à prendre les soins vétérinaires en charge, nous pouvons également prendre en charge l’alimentation et la litière si la famille le demande. 
> 
> La famille devra pouvoir mettre le nouvel arrivant en quarantaine, et devra avoir les structures nécessaires pour son accueil.
> 
> Un contrat sera signé pour chaque nouvel animal accueilli. 
> ...

----------


## Carole Élorac

Toujours d'actualité  :Smile: 

Si vous êtes en capacité d'accueillir un ou plusieurs animaux à votre domicile, et que vous résidez dans les endroits suivants : à proximité de Soissons (02), Laon (02), Amiens (80), Le Tréport (76), ou au maximum Compiègne (60), n'hésitez pas à contacter Les Gombertins en mp, merci : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/

----------


## Carole Élorac

Le refuge étant complet, le système de familles d'accueil permet de secourir plus d'animaux. Si vous pensez pouvoir devenir FA et que vous habitez soit à proximité de Soissons (02), Laon (02), Amiens (80), Le Tréport (76), ou au maximum Compiègne (60), n'hésitez pas à contacter le refuge ici : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153
ou là : https://www.facebook.com/groups/1214202271969050/

Une pré-visite sera effectuée à votre domicile afin de connaître les conditions d'accueil que vous proposez  :: 






> Être famille d’accueil, c’est permettre à des animaux nh dans le besoin de trouver un accueil sécurisé même lorsque nous n’avons plus de place au sanctuaire.
> 
> C’est prendre soin d’un individu, en respectant ses besoins physiques et psychologiques le temps qu’il.elle trouve sa famille, ou qu’une place se libère aux Gombertins.
> 
> Nous nous engageons à prendre les soins vétérinaires en charge, nous pouvons également prendre en charge l’alimentation et la litière si la famille le demande. 
> 
> La famille devra pouvoir mettre le nouvel arrivant en quarantaine, et devra avoir les structures nécessaires pour son accueil.
> 
> Un contrat sera signé pour chaque nouvel animal accueilli. 
> ...

----------


## Carole Élorac

> _Être famille d’accueil, c’est permettre à des animaux nh dans le besoin de trouver un accueil sécurisé même lorsque nous n’avons plus de place au sanctuaire._
> 
> _C’est prendre soin d’un individu, en respectant ses besoins physiques et psychologiques le temps qu’il.elle trouve sa famille, ou qu’une place se libère aux_ _Gombertins__._
> 
> _Nous nous engageons à prendre les soins vétérinaires en charge, nous pouvons également prendre en charge l’alimentation et la litière si la famille le demande._ 
> 
> _La famille devra pouvoir mettre le nouvel arrivant en quarantaine, et devra avoir les structures nécessaires pour son accueil._
> 
> _Un contrat sera signé pour chaque nouvel animal accueilli._ 
> ...



Le refuge étant complet, le système de familles d'accueil permet de secourir plus d'animaux. Si vous pensez pouvoir devenir FA et que vous habitez soit à proximité de Soissons (02), Laon (02), Amiens (80), Le Tréport (76), ou au maximum Compiègne (60), n'hésitez pas à contacter le refuge ici : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153
ou là : https://www.facebook.com/groups/1214202271969050/

Une pré-visite sera effectuée à votre domicile afin de connaître les conditions d'accueil que vous proposez

----------


## Carole Élorac

Le refuge est toujours à la recherche de familles d'accueil et ce afin de pourvoir accueillir des animaux lorsqu'il n'y a plus de place disponible au sanctuaire.




> Être famille d’accueil, c’est permettre à des animaux nh dans le besoin de trouver un accueil sécurisé même lorsque nous n’avons plus de place au sanctuaire.
> 
> C’est prendre soin d’un individu, en respectant ses besoins physiques et psychologiques le temps qu’il.elle trouve sa famille, ou qu’une place se libère aux Gombertins.
> 
> Nous nous engageons à prendre les soins vétérinaires en charge, nous pouvons également prendre en charge l’alimentation et la litière si la famille le demande. 
> 
> La famille devra pouvoir mettre le nouvel arrivant en quarantaine, et devra avoir les structures nécessaires pour son accueil.
> 
> Un contrat sera signé pour chaque nouvel animal accueilli. 
> ...



Donc si  vous habitez soit à proximité de Soissons (02), Laon (02), Amiens (80), Le Tréport (76), ou au maximum Compiègne (60), n'hésitez pas à contacter le refuge ici : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153
ou là : https://www.facebook.com/groups/1214202271969050/

----------


## Carole Élorac

Uniquement de la place pour un duo de cochons d'inde actuellement.

Le refuge étant complet, le système de familles d'accueil permet de secourir plus d'animaux. Si vous pensez pouvoir devenir FA et que vous habitez soit à proximité de Soissons (02), Laon (02), Amiens (80), Le Tréport (76), ou au maximum Compiègne (60), n'hésitez pas à contacter le refuge ici : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153
ou là : https://www.facebook.com/groups/1214202271969050/

Une pré-visite sera effectuée à votre domicile afin de connaître les conditions d'accueil que vous proposez  :: .

----------


## Carole Élorac

Le refuge cherche toujours des familles d'accueil. Actuellement il n'y a de place que pour un duo de cochons d'inde sur place, au refuge.

Donc si vous habitez soit à proximité de Soissons (02), Laon (02), Amiens (80), Le Tréport (76), ou au maximum Compiègne (60), n'hésitez pas à contacter le refuge ici : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153
ou là : https://www.facebook.com/groups/1214202271969050/

Une pré-visite sera effectuée à votre domicile afin de connaître les conditions d'accueil que vous proposez  ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

Vous souhaitez aider en devenant famille d'accueil ?
La marche à suivre est ici >>> https://www.facebook.com/notes/les-g...6521171742972/


N'hésitez pas à contacter le refuge en mp  :: .





> Les Gombertins a partagé une publication.
> · 
> De la place seulement pour 2 couples de cochons d'inde actuellement.

----------


## Carole Élorac

> Nous vous rappelons que nous ne faisons plus d'accueil au sanctuaire, les animaux que nous prenons en charge sont accueillis en famille d’accueil, le temps de trouver un nouveau lieu de vie définitif.



Vous souhaitez aider en devenant famille d'accueil ?
La marche à suivre est ici >>> https://www.facebook.com/notes/les-g...6521171742972/


N'hésitez pas à contacter le refuge en mp  :: .

----------


## Carole Élorac

La page officielle du refuge étant fermée pour quelques jours, n'hésitez pas à rejoindre ce groupe "solidarité gombertins" : https://www.facebook.com/groups/1214202271969050/
pour contacter Les Gombertins, ou bien la page twitter : https://twitter.com/gombertins

----------


## lénou

Transmis à une collègue qui pourra être FA dans votre secteur. ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

> Transmis à une collègue qui pourra être FA dans votre secteur.


merci beaucoup !  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

Qu'elle n'hésite pas à contacter le refuge ici :
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1214202271969050/
ou là :https://twitter.com/gombertins

la page officielle du refuge est fermée pour quelques jours, mais ne devrait pas tarder à rouvrir : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153

----------


## Carole Élorac

Uniquement de la place pour un duo de cochons d'inde et un hamster actuellement.

Le refuge étant complet, le système de familles d'accueil permet de secourir plus d'animaux. Si vous pensez pouvoir devenir FA et que vous habitez soit à proximité de Soissons (02), Laon (02), Amiens (80), Le Tréport (76), ou au maximum Compiègne (60), n'hésitez pas à contacter le refuge ici : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153
ou là : https://www.facebook.com/groups/1214202271969050/

Une pré-visite sera effectuée à votre domicile afin de connaître les conditions d'accueil que vous proposez

----------


## Carole Élorac

Le refuge étant complet, le système de familles d'accueil permet de secourir plus d'animaux. Si vous pensez pouvoir devenir FA et que vous habitez soit à proximité de Soissons (02), Laon (02), Amiens (80), Le Tréport (76), ou au maximum Compiègne (60), n'hésitez pas à contacter le refuge ici : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153
ou là : https://www.facebook.com/groups/1214202271969050/

Une pré-visite sera effectuée à votre domicile afin de connaître les conditions d'accueil que vous proposez  :: 







> _Être famille d’accueil, c’est permettre à des animaux nh dans le besoin de trouver un accueil sécurisé même lorsque nous n’avons plus de place au sanctuaire._
> 
> _C’est prendre soin d’un individu, en respectant ses besoins physiques et psychologiques le temps qu’il.elle trouve sa famille, ou qu’une place se libère aux_ _Gombertins__._
> 
> _Nous nous engageons à prendre les soins vétérinaires en charge, nous pouvons également prendre en charge l’alimentation et la litière si la famille le demande._ 
> 
> _La famille devra pouvoir mettre le nouvel arrivant en quarantaine, et devra avoir les structures nécessaires pour son accueil._
> 
> _Un contrat sera signé pour chaque nouvel animal accueilli._ 
> ...

----------


## Carole Élorac

Si vous souhaitez aider en devenant famille d'accueil, n'hésitez pas à envoyer un mp au refuge sur sa page facebook : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153

Si vous résidez à proximité des lieux suivants, n'hésitez plus ! : 
Soissons (02), Laon (02), Amiens (80), Le Tréport (76), ou au maximum Compiègne (60)




> _Être famille d’accueil, c’est permettre à des animaux nh dans le besoin de trouver un accueil sécurisé même lorsque nous n’avons plus de place au sanctuaire._
> 
> _C’est prendre soin d’un individu, en respectant ses besoins physiques et psychologiques le temps qu’il.elle trouve sa famille, ou qu’une place se libère aux_ _Gombertins__._
> 
> _Nous nous engageons à prendre les soins vétérinaires en charge, nous pouvons également prendre en charge l’alimentation et la litière si la famille le demande._ 
> 
> _La famille devra pouvoir mettre le nouvel arrivant en quarantaine, et devra avoir les structures nécessaires pour son accueil._
> 
> _Un contrat sera signé pour chaque nouvel animal accueilli._ 
> ...

----------


## Carole Élorac

Grâce au système de familles d'accueil, le refuge a pu prendre en charge deux lapins ces jours-ci !  :Smile:  (un post leur est dédié dans la rubrique adoptions autres animaux)

Si vous souhaitez aider en devenant famille d'accueil, n'hésitez pas à envoyer un mp au refuge sur sa page facebook : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153

Si vous résidez à proximité des lieux suivants, n'hésitez plus ! : 
Soissons (02), Laon (02), Amiens (80), Le Tréport (76), ou au maximum Compiègne (60)

----------


## Carole Élorac

Vous souhaitez devenir famille d'accueil ? Ok ! Les explications sont ici :
https://www.facebook.com/notes/les-g...6521171742972/

Le système de familles d'accueil permet de sauver plus d'animaux, alors pensez-y !  :Smile:

----------


## Carole Élorac

Si vous résidez à proximité des lieux suivants, n'hésitez plus ! : 
Soissons (02), Laon (02), Amiens (80), Reims (51) ou au maximum Compiègne (60)





> Être famille d’accueil, c’est permettre à des animaux nh dans le besoin de trouver un accueil sécurisé même lorsque nous n’avons plus de place au sanctuaire.
> 
> C’est prendre soin d’un individu, en respectant ses besoins physiques et psychologiques le temps qu’il.elle trouve sa famille, ou qu’une place se libère aux Gombertins.
> 
> Nous nous engageons à prendre les soins vétérinaires en charge, nous pouvons également prendre en charge l’alimentation et la litière si la famille le demande. 
> 
> La famille devra pouvoir mettre le nouvel arrivant en quarantaine, et devra avoir les structures nécessaires pour son accueil.
> 
> Un contrat sera signé pour chaque nouvel animal accueilli. 
> ...

----------


## Carole Élorac

Vous souhaitez aider en étant famille d'accueil ? Contactez le refuge sur sa page facebook en envoyant un message privé  ::  : https://www.facebook.com/notes/les-g...6521171742972/

Cela permet de sauver plus d'animaux lorsqu'il n'y a plus de place au refuge.

Familles d'accueil recherchées dans les secteurs suivants : Soissons (02), Laon (02), Amiens (80), Reims (51) ou au maximum Compiègne (60)

Merci pour eux !  :Smile:

----------


## Carole Élorac

> _Être famille d’accueil, c’est permettre à des animaux nh dans le besoin de trouver un accueil sécurisé même lorsque nous n’avons plus de place au sanctuaire.
> _
> _C’est prendre soin d’un individu, en respectant ses besoins physiques et psychologiques le temps qu’il.elle trouve sa famille, ou qu’une place se libère aux Gombertins._
> 
> _Nous nous engageons à prendre les soins vétérinaires en charge, nous pouvons également prendre en charge l’alimentation et la litière si la famille le demande._ 
> 
> _La famille devra pouvoir mettre le nouvel arrivant en quarantaine, et devra avoir les structures nécessaires pour son accueil._
> 
> _Un contrat sera signé pour chaque nouvel animal accueilli._ 
> ...



Si vous souhaitez aider en devenant famille d'accueil, n'hésitez pas à envoyer un mp au refuge sur sa page facebook : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153

Si vous résidez à proximité des lieux suivants, n'hésitez plus ! : 
Soissons (02), Laon (02), Amiens (80), Reims (51), ou au maximum Compiègne (60)

----------


## Carole Élorac

Etre famille d'accueil, c'est la possibilité pour le refuge de sauver plus d'animaux, alors pensez-y  :: 

Si vous souhaitez aider en devenant famille d'accueil, n'hésitez pas à envoyer un mp au refuge sur sa page facebook : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153

Si vous résidez à proximité des lieux suivants, n'hésitez plus ! : 
Soissons (02), Laon (02), Amiens (80), Reims (51), ou au maximum Compiègne (60)

----------


## Carole Élorac

Alors, des candidat(e)s ?  :Big Grin: 
https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/
Si oui, merci de contacter le refuge par ici en mp : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/






> Être famille d’accueil, c’est permettre à des animaux nh dans le besoin de trouver un accueil sécurisé même lorsque nous n’avons plus de place au sanctuaire.
> 
> C’est prendre soin d’un individu, en respectant ses besoins physiques et psychologiques le temps qu’il.elle trouve sa famille, ou qu’une place se libère aux Gombertins.
> 
> Nous nous engageons à prendre les soins vétérinaires en charge, nous pouvons également prendre en charge l’alimentation et la litière si la famille le demande. 
> 
> La famille devra pouvoir mettre le nouvel arrivant en quarantaine, et devra avoir les structures nécessaires pour son accueil.
> 
> Un contrat sera signé pour chaque nouvel animal accueilli. 
> ...

----------


## Carole Élorac

Le refuge Les Gombertins cherche des familles d'accueil. Idéalement autour de Soissons (02), Reims (51), Amiens (80), et sur l'axe Soissons(02)-Compiègne (60) grand maximum. Si vous souhaitez vous porter candidat(e), n'hésitez pas à contacter le refuge par mp sur sa page : https://www.facebook.com/Les-gombertins-821842794544153

----------


## Carole Élorac

> Nous vous rappelons que nous ne faisons plus d'accueil au sanctuaire, les animaux que nous prenons en charge sont accueillis en famille d’accueil, le temps de trouver un nouveau lieu de vie définitif.


Concrètement, ça se passe comment ? Comme ça : https://www.facebook.com/notes/les-g...6521171742972/

----------


## Carole Élorac

Le refuge Les Gombertins cherche des familles d'accueil. Idéalement autour de Soissons (02), Reims (51), Amiens (80), et sur l'axe Soissons(02)-Compiègne (60) grand maximum. Si vous souhaitez vous porter candidat(e), n'hésitez pas à contacter le refuge par mpsur sa page : https://www.facebook.com/Les-gombertins-821842794544153





> _Être famille d’accueil, c’est permettre à des animaux nh dans le besoin de trouver un accueil sécurisé même lorsque nous n’avons plus de place au sanctuaire._
> _C’est prendre soin d’un individu, en respectant ses besoins physiques et psychologiques le temps qu’il.elle trouve sa famille, ou qu’une place se libère aux
> Gombertins
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Nous nous engageons à prendre les soins vétérinaires en charge, nous pouvons également prendre en charge l’alimentation et la litière si la famille le demande.
> 
> ...

----------


## Carole Élorac

Si vous souhaitez aider en devenant famille d'accueil, n'hésitez pas à envoyer un mp au refuge sur sa page facebook :https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153

Si vous résidez à proximité des lieux suivants, n'hésitez plus ! : 
Soissons (02), Laon (02), Amiens (80), Reims (51) ou au maximum Compiègne (60)




> Être famille d’accueil, c’est permettre à des animaux nh dans le besoin de trouver un accueil sécurisé même lorsque nous n’avons plus de place au sanctuaire.





> C’est prendre soin d’un individu, en respectant ses besoins physiques et psychologiques le temps qu’il.elle trouve sa famille, ou qu’une place se libère aux Gombertins.
> 
> Nous nous engageons à prendre les soins vétérinaires en charge, nous pouvons également prendre en charge l’alimentation et la litière si la famille le demande. 
> 
> La famille devra pouvoir mettre le nouvel arrivant en quarantaine, et devra avoir les structures nécessaires pour son accueil.
> 
> Un contrat sera signé pour chaque nouvel animal accueilli. 
> 
> Nous nous rencontrerons avant de décider d’une collaboration.
> ...

----------


## Carole Élorac

Si vous souhaitez aider en devenant famille d'accueil, n'hésitez pas à envoyer un mp au refuge sur sa page facebook :https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153

Si vous résidez à proximité des lieux suivants, n'hésitez plus ! : 
Soissons (02), Laon (02), Amiens (80),Reims (51)  ou au maximum Compiègne (60)





> _Être famille daccueil, cest permettre à des animaux nh dans le besoin de trouver un accueil sécurisé même lorsque nous navons plus de place au sanctuaire.
> 
> 
> Cest prendre soin dun individu, en respectant ses besoins physiques et psychologiques le temps quil.elle trouve sa famille, ou quune place se libère aux Gombertins.
> 
> 
> 
> Nous nous engageons à prendre les soins vétérinaires en charge, nous pouvons également prendre en charge lalimentation et la litière si la famille le demande.
> 
> ...

----------


## Carole Élorac

Si vous souhaitez aider en devenant famille d'accueil, n'hésitez pas à envoyer un mp au refuge sur sa page facebook :https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153

Si vous résidez à proximité des lieux suivants, n'hésitez plus ! : 
Soissons (02), Laon (02), Amiens (80),Reims (51) ou au maximum Compiègne (60)





> Être famille d’accueil, c’est permettre à des animaux nh dans le besoin de trouver un accueil sécurisé même lorsque nous n’avons plus de place au sanctuaire.
> 
> C’est prendre soin d’un individu, en respectant ses besoins physiques et psychologiques le temps qu’il.elle trouve sa famille, ou qu’une place se libère aux Gombertins.
> 
> Nous nous engageons à prendre les soins vétérinaires en charge, nous pouvons également prendre en charge l’alimentation et la litière si la famille le demande. 
> 
> La famille devra pouvoir mettre le nouvel arrivant en quarantaine, et devra avoir les structures nécessaires pour son accueil.
> 
> Un contrat sera signé pour chaque nouvel animal accueilli. 
> ...

----------


## Carole Élorac

* LE REFUGE LES GOMBERTINS EN RECHERCHE DE FAMILLES D'ACCUEIL *


Alors oui, effectivement, on radote  :Big Grin: , il n'empêche pas que le refuge soit en permanence en recherche de familles d'accueil. 


N'hésitez pas à rejoindre le groupe "solidarité gombertins" si vous souhaitez/pouvez tenir ce rôle : https://www.facebook.com/groups/1214202271969050


Lieux souhaités : Soissons et ses alentours (02), Reims et ses alentours (51), Amiens et ses alentours (80), axe Soissons-Compiègne. 


Merci  ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

Le refuge étant complet, le système de familles d'accueil permet de secourir plus d'animaux. Si vous pensez pouvoir devenir FA et que vous habitez soit à proximité de Soissons (02), Laon (02), Amiens (80), Reims (51), ou au maximum Compiègne (60), n'hésitez pas à contacter le refuge ici : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153
ou là : https://www.facebook.com/groups/1214202271969050/

Une pré-visite sera effectuée à votre domicile afin de connaître les conditions d'accueil que vous proposez  :: .

----------


## Carole Élorac

Si vous résidez à proximité des lieux suivants, n'hésitez plus ! : 
Soissons (02), Laon (02), Reims (51), Amiens (80),  ou au maximum Compiègne (60)

Une pré-visite sera effectuée à votre domicile afin de connaître les conditions d'accueil que vous proposez  ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

Le refuge Les Gombertins cherche des familles d'accueil. Idéalement autour de Soissons (02), Reims (51), Amiens (80), et sur l'axe Soissons(02)-Compiègne (60) grand maximum. Si vous souhaitez vous porter candidat(e), n'hésitez pas à contacter le refuge par mp sur sa page : https://www.facebook.com/Les-gombertins-821842794544153





> _Être famille daccueil, cest permettre à des animaux nh dans le besoin de trouver un accueil sécurisé même lorsque nous navons plus de place au sanctuaire._
> _
> __Cest prendre soin dun individu, en respectant ses besoins physiques et psychologiques le temps quil.elle trouve sa famille, ou quune place se libère aux_ _Gombertins__._
> _
> __Nous nous engageons à prendre les soins vétérinaires en charge, nous pouvons également prendre en charge lalimentation et la litière si la famille le demande._ 
> _
> __La famille devra pouvoir mettre le nouvel arrivant en quarantaine, et devra avoir les structures nécessaires pour son accueil._
> _
> __Un contrat sera signé pour chaque nouvel animal accueilli._ 
> ...

----------


## Carole Élorac

Le refuge Les Gombertins cherche des familles d'accueil. Idéalement autour de Soissons (02), Reims (51), Amiens (80), et sur l'axe Soissons(02)-Compiègne (60) grand maximum. Si vous souhaitez vous porter candidat(e), n'hésitez pas à contacter le refuge par mp sur sa page : https://www.facebook.com/Les-gombertins-821842794544153

Merci, sans vous rien n'est possible  ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

Si vous habitez soit à proximité de Soissons (02), Laon (02), Amiens (80), Reims (51), ou au maximum Compiègne (60), n'hésitez pas à contacter le refuge ici : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153

Le refuge peut vous prêter du matériel. 



Une pré-visite sera effectuée à votre domicile afin de connaître les conditions d'accueil que vous proposez  :: .

----------


## Carole Élorac

e refuge étant complet, le système de familles d'accueil permet de secourir plus d'animaux. Si vous pensez pouvoir devenir FA et que vous habitez soit à proximité de Soissons (02), Laon (02), Amiens (80), Reims (51), ou au maximum Compiègne (60), n'hésitez pas à contacter le refuge ici : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153
ou là : https://www.facebook.com/groups/1214202271969050/

Une pré-visite sera effectuée à votre domicile afin de connaître les conditions d'accueil que vous proposez  ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

Si vous habitez soit à proximité de Soissons (02), Laon (02), Amiens (80), Reims (51), ou au maximum Compiègne (60), n'hésitez pas à contacter le refuge ici : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153

Le refuge peut vous prêter du matériel. 



Une pré-visite sera effectuée à votre domicile afin de connaître les conditions d'accueil que vous proposez  :: 




> Être famille d’accueil, c’est permettre à des animaux nh dans le besoin de trouver un accueil sécurisé même lorsque nous n’avons plus de place au sanctuaire.
> 
> C’est prendre soin d’un individu, en respectant ses besoins physiques et psychologiques le temps qu’il.elle trouve sa famille, ou qu’une place se libère aux Gombertins.
> 
> Nous nous engageons à prendre les soins vétérinaires en charge, nous pouvons également prendre en charge l’alimentation et la litière si la famille le demande. 
> 
> La famille devra pouvoir mettre le nouvel arrivant en quarantaine, et devra avoir les structures nécessaires pour son accueil.
> 
> Un contrat sera signé pour chaque nouvel animal accueilli. 
> ...

----------


## Carole Élorac

Le refuge étant complet, le système de familles d'accueil permet de secourir plus d'animaux. Si vous pensez pouvoir devenir FA et que vous habitez soit à proximité de Soissons (02), Laon (02), Amiens (80), Reims (51), ou au maximum Compiègne (60), n'hésitez pas à contacter le refuge ici : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153



Une pré-visite sera effectuée à votre domicile afin de connaître les conditions d'accueil que vous proposez

----------


## Carole Élorac

Le refuge étant complet, le système de familles d'accueil permet de secourir plus d'animaux. Si vous pensez pouvoir devenir FA et que vous habitez soit à proximité de Soissons (02), Laon (02), Amiens (80), Reims (51), ou au maximum Compiègne (60), n'hésitez pas à contacter le refuge ici : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153



Une pré-visite sera effectuée à votre domicile afin de connaître les conditions d'accueil que vous proposez  :: 




> Être famille d’accueil, c’est permettre à des animaux nh dans le besoin de trouver un accueil sécurisé même lorsque nous n’avons plus de place au sanctuaire.
> 
> C’est prendre soin d’un individu, en respectant ses besoins physiques et psychologiques le temps qu’il.elle trouve sa famille, ou qu’une place se libère aux Gombertins.
> 
> Nous nous engageons à prendre les soins vétérinaires en charge, nous pouvons également prendre en charge l’alimentation et la litière si la famille le demande. 
> 
> La famille devra pouvoir mettre le nouvel arrivant en quarantaine, et devra avoir les structures nécessaires pour son accueil.
> 
> Un contrat sera signé pour chaque nouvel animal accueilli. 
> ...

----------


## Carole Élorac

le système de familles d'accueil permet de secourir plus d'animaux. Si vous pensez pouvoir devenir FA et que vous habitez soit à proximité de Soissons (02), Laon (02), Amiens (80), Reims (51), ou au maximum Compiègne (60), n'hésitez pas à contacter le refuge ici : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153
ou par mail : lesgombertins02@hotmail.com



Une pré-visite sera effectuée à votre domicile afin de connaître les conditions d'accueil que vous proposez

----------


## Carole Élorac

Si vous résidez à proximité des lieux suivants, n'hésitez plus ! : 
Soissons (02), Laon (02), Reims (51), Amiens (80),  ou au maximum Compiègne (60)

Une pré-visite sera effectuée à votre domicile afin de connaître les conditions d'accueil que vous proposez  :: 

lesgombertins02@hotmail.com

----------


## Carole Élorac

Le refuge étant complet, le système de familles d'accueil permet de secourir plus d'animaux. Si vous pensez pouvoir devenir FA et que vous habitez soit à proximité de Soissons (02), Laon (02), Amiens (80), Reims (51), ou au maximum Compiègne (60), n'hésitez pas à contacter le refuge ici : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153
ou là : lesgombertins02@hotmail.com


Une pré-visite sera effectuée à votre domicile afin de connaître les conditions d'accueil que vous proposez  ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

Si vous souhaitez aider en devenant famille d'accueil, n'hésitez pas à envoyer un mp au refuge sur sa page facebook : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153

Si vous résidez à proximité des lieux suivants, n'hésitez plus ! : 
Soissons (02), Laon (02), Amiens (80), Reims (51), ou au maximum Compiègne (60)




> _Être famille d’accueil, c’est permettre à des animaux nh dans le besoin de trouver un accueil sécurisé même lorsque nous n’avons plus de place au sanctuaire.
> _
> _C’est prendre soin d’un individu, en respectant ses besoins physiques et psychologiques le temps qu’il.elle trouve sa famille, ou qu’une place se libère aux Gombertins._
> 
> _Nous nous engageons à prendre les soins vétérinaires en charge, nous pouvons également prendre en charge l’alimentation et la litière si la famille le demande._ 
> 
> _La famille devra pouvoir mettre le nouvel arrivant en quarantaine, et devra avoir les structures nécessaires pour son accueil._
> 
> _Un contrat sera signé pour chaque nouvel animal accueilli._ 
> ...

----------


## Carole Élorac

Pour des raisons personnelles et professionnelles, nous allons devoir stopper notre activité pour un certain temps. 
 Plus aucune prise en charge ne sera possible, et nous ne pourrons pas répondre a vos MP.  Les personnes désirant un reçu fiscal doivent adresser leur demande a cette adresse mail vlannessans@yahoo.com, et uniquement pour les reçus.  Nous laissons malgré tout la page en ligne et reviendrons des que possible.

https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153
*https://twitter.com/gombertins
https://www.instagram.com/lesgombertins/

*

----------

